# Stencils



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

Anyone ever thought to make their own stencils for vehicle numbering and names? I'm a bad freehander, so I thought I'd try to make my own stencils.


----------



## blitz451 (Apr 4, 2008)

I used stencils for numbering my marine tanks. i used plain old graph paper to make the stencil so that it would be flexible and once i got it drawn out i made a bunch of copies of it. I did this because i had the idea of cutting out the stencil then getting the paper damp so that it would stick in place a little better when i painted it. Obviously once you've used it a couple of time it's ruined hence the copies. I'm going to try the same thing for my Eldar since there is no way i can freehand their runes and other iconography.


----------



## Sword Slasher (Mar 9, 2008)

Thought about it...
Tried it...
Painted over it...

Need I say more?


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I personally wouldn't try stencilling anything smaller than a tank, try using a wax/parchment paper then airbrushing the detail on not brushing. If you try this remember to mask off the rest of the model with low tack tape and paper.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm doing an armored company, so stencils would make sense.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

WHy not make your own transfer sheets? 
http://belloflostsouls.blogspot.com/2007/07/tutorial-custom-decal-sheets.html

You can create a custom designs on your computer and print them up on transfer paper. Since I suck major ass at drawing and making stencils I found this way a lot easier to do. The paper is not that expensive and other than creating the word document and after printing letting it dry. Its not that hard to make your own transfers.


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

morfangdakka said:


> WHy not make your own transfer sheets?
> http://belloflostsouls.blogspot.com/2007/07/tutorial-custom-decal-sheets.html
> 
> You can create a custom designs on your computer and print them up on transfer paper. Since I suck major ass at drawing and making stencils I found this way a lot easier to do. The paper is not that expensive and other than creating the word document and after printing letting it dry. Its not that hard to make your own transfers.


because transfers are fugly? im looking for a way to make stencils... bare with me as i figure it out


----------

